
Best comments in source code - janektm
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered
======
ColinWright
An old friend. There are a few comments on most of the previous submissions.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=555201>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=604463>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=620595>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1626686>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1699760>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1805021>

